# 257 weatherby



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

i was looking at getting one of these just wanted to know your opinions


----------



## HWYBULL (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome! I want one too. Layne Simpson from Shooting Times Magazine put together a good article a while back about the .257 Weatherby. If you dig a little it should be available on-line.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it is all that and a bag of chips picking one up very soon in the M700 LSS Limited edition rifle!


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

so am i they havent hit stores yet but when they do ill have one on lay away


----------



## Boonedog (Sep 10, 2006)

Weatherby chambers it in the Vanguard. List price is $525.00 for the blued synthetic. Picked a used one up last week for $330.00, have not scoped it up yet. Shells are a little on the expensive side, do you know if Remington is producing ammo for it yet.


----------

